# Turkey Bacon



## PappyMason (Oct 22, 2011)

Been eating cleaner but i miss bacon. So how bad or good would turkey bacon be (diet-wise).


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 22, 2011)

It can't be worse than regular bacon lol. If you can fit it into your daily needs, eat it.


----------



## af92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Regular bacon is just fine.  Just don't eat a whole pack at a time!


----------



## af92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, and p.s. - Turkey bacon = yuck  IMO.  and ground turkey too.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 22, 2011)

Whats turkey bacon?   

How's that answer....?


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 22, 2011)

It's fine... as is real bacon, if it fits into your calories


----------



## Tomn (Oct 23, 2011)

haven't tried turkey bacon so im gonna try it


----------



## squigader (Oct 23, 2011)

It's a LOT healthier than pig bacon. Switch to it full time (even when bulking - the macros are better and there's a better balance of protein to fat, so you can eat more of it!). Recommend it all the way.


----------



## HH25 (Oct 23, 2011)

well said squigader ..........  Turkey Bacon rocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 24, 2011)

Turkey bacon is good, but.....nothing beats the original


----------



## squigader (Oct 24, 2011)

djlance said:


> Turkey bacon is good, but.....nothing beats the original



My macros are cowering in terror from the amount of junk in there...
Damn tasty though. I made the switch to turkey though and never looked back.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 25, 2011)

djlance said:


> Turkey bacon is good, but.....nothing beats the original



Put that away dammit! I'm on a cut right now.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 25, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Put that away dammit! I'm on a cut right now.



Be a man and it one of the greatest foods ever!





Besides its almost November and "cutting" season is over son haha!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn autocorrect! It was supposed to say "eat" not "it"


----------



## tubbednova (Oct 27, 2011)

Id try ham in place of the bacon,because turkey bacon although healthy(some of it)taste nothing like regular.I'd try it see if you like it and go from there.

I myself enjoy eggs,with ham.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 27, 2011)

Friend SPAM with eggs!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 27, 2011)

Once i compared the macs side by side in the back of the grocery store, I realized there is only a few calories or grams difference.  Not enough for me to be bothered.  Give me real bacon unless there is a some crazy turkey bacon sale.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 27, 2011)

My wife makes turkey bacon for breakfast every weekend and while it's not the real thing, you can get used to it.  lol


----------



## jimm (Oct 27, 2011)

djlance said:


> Turkey bacon is good, but.....nothing beats the original


 
 is there even any meat on there? hahahahahahaha that is a insult to bacon right there lmao u guys cmon this is what you call bacon in usa no wonder over half the population are obese...






^^^ PROPER DANISH BACON RIGHT THERE


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 27, 2011)

No offense man, but if I'm going to eat bacon, I want that stuff thick...like my women!


----------



## jimm (Oct 27, 2011)

djlance said:


> No offense man, but if I'm going to eat bacon, I want that stuff thick...like my women!


 

you can have the fat "thick" chicks my brotha i like my girls fit!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 27, 2011)

my wife gets turkey bacon and its pretty good. i think it jenny o brand.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 28, 2011)

jimm said:


> you can have the fat "thick" chicks my brotha i like my girls fit!



Hey woh! I didn't mean thick as in fat. My definition of a thick woman is someone who isn't anorexic or a stick. My kind of figure would be like Sara Jay, Lisa Ann, Katy Perry, etc. 

Not some Nicole richie looking girl....


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

jimm said:


> is there even any meat on there? hahahahahahaha that is a insult to bacon right there lmao u guys cmon this is what you call bacon in usa no wonder over half the population are obese...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well eating fatty meats is not the reason so many people are obese....  Depending on which report you look at, it's not like you guys over there are "beating us" by much.  1 in 3, or 1 in 4 vs 1 in 3 or 1 in 4...

Now with that being said, I damn sure wish i had some danish bacon available.


----------



## jimm (Oct 28, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Well eating fatty meats is not the reason so many people are obese.... Depending on which report you look at, it's not like you guys over there are "beating us" by much. 1 in 3, or 1 in 4 vs 1 in 3 or 1 in 4...
> 
> Now with that being said, I damn sure wish i had some danish bacon available.


 

hahah i know man its a global epidemic of fat people they are every were i bet theres is hundreds on this site!! and you know this the danish bacon is lovely i usually treat my self to about 6 bits (with the fat pulled off) and some crushed up tomatoes on toast on a saturday morning  lovely!!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

jimm said:


> hahah i know man its a global epidemic of fat people they are every were i bet theres is hundreds on this site!! and you know this the danish bacon is lovely i usually treat my self to about 6 bits (with the fat pulled off) and some crushed up tomatoes on toast on a saturday morning  lovely!!



True. And yea when I was looking at that Danish Bacon pic I was imagining a nice blt(or two) with mayo.


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL,,, turkey bacon is loaded with sodium.. For you skinny fuckers that dont mean much, but my face holds water like the hover damn, lol


----------



## TR1FE (Oct 30, 2011)

What's wrong with bacon? You can effectively fit them into your daily caloric intake. If you are consuming packaged Turkey bacon, the only downside may be the absurd amounts of sodium.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 30, 2011)

TR1FE said:


> What's wrong with bacon? You can effectively fit them into your daily caloric intake. If you are consuming packaged Turkey bacon, the only downside may be the absurd amounts of sodium.



^^^This
(How the hell do you "rep" someone with Tapa?!)


----------

